
Apple Proves It's One of Right-to-Repair's Most Powerful Villains - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/apple-proves-its-one-of-right-to-repairs-most-powerful-1841497751
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22259563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22259563),
which has the source this article points to.

